# Capt. Nathan's Wade Fishing Lures Report; Seadrift, TX; 7/22-7/23



## Captain Nathan Beabout (Mar 27, 2007)

The last couple of days have been tough, running out into a 15-20mph west wind and tides that look like we should be in late January. Trout that have been holding on the edge of sand/grass have either fell out further into the bay or are just laying there.

Rather than working an area of scattered fish, we have run into no bites for 50-100 yards out of the boat, then hit 4-6 fish just as fast as you can. Followed by another 100 yards of nothing. 

The bait fish are still in these areas by the thousands mainly because of the lack of water, and I feel the fish are too, but just not feeding like the past week. Except for the occasional blow up, bait has seemed to swim the shorelines undesturbed.

I believe when the wind backs off to a more managable level, the water should come back up a bit in turn the feeding pattern will improve. 

Working through the tough times, staying out a little longer most of the times has helped us put together a decent box. Redfish are starting to school up and hopefully that means changes are on the way. You never know unless you go!


August open dates:

6-8, 20-22,24, 31

Sept. Open dates:

2-7, 9-14, 24-28


----------

